# What does your desk look like?



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I use an old secretary that I found on craigslist for now but I'll be looking for a big rolltop or similar when we get moved up to TN and I have my own fish/hunt room.


----------



## txmm10 (Feb 14, 2016)

That’s a pretty good lookin setup.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Probably the messiest desk that will get shared but here it is.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

A used secretary found at a yard sale and refinished it. You might want to check out Flytying spaces group on Facebook. Some really awesome ones.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Having issue with getting pic of cell but look up "Watchmakers desk". Just ordered one, quality wasn't great but was able to correct the minor issues, I stained it and it came out pretty nice. It's 40" tall and 39" wide so it fit perfect where I needed it. The drawers are not that deep but for the most part I was able to get everything from my old roll top in it. I also invested $90 for a great LED light that I'm glad I got.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Here it is.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Here’s mine, desk is off of amazon


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Flatoutfly said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 140012


That chair looks like a medieval torture device.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Pretty simple. All my material is in that little cart


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

AZ_squid said:


> That chair looks like a medieval torture device.


It's actually pretty comfortable. I guess their was a reason why the tractor seat didn't change much for 100 years.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This what it looks like during a fly box stock up. I really try to keep it clean an organized. While I have plenty of room to tie, I run out of real estate quick if I let it get too cluttered. I have a smallish 4 drawer plastic storage box under my tying bench all the materials get stored in.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> This what it looks like during a fly box stock up. I really try to keep it clean an organized. While I have plenty of room to tie, I run out of real estate quick if I let it get too cluttered. I have a smallish 4 drawer plastic storage box under my tying bench all the materials get stored in.
> View attachment 140178


The Rum is a great touch...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Found an early 1900's railroad conductors roll top desk, works great and has a lot of character.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Yeah now I’m jealous


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Flatoutfly said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 140012


That's got to be the most organized desk I've seen. Do you actually tie flies


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I got this at an auction for $180. It was made 1890's, and was used by 2 Doctors and a dentist. Names and dates are written in one of the drawers, and my wife, who is a geneology buff, verified all the info on Ancestry.com.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven’t tied in a while. Got this desk years ago from Sam’s Club.
Keep most supplies in Fish Pond Travel bag.
Joe


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

So this isn’t supposed to be what it looks like?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> So this isn’t supposed to be what it looks like?


A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind, so I've been told.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flatoutfly said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 140012


Love the chair!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 140282
> So this isn’t supposed to be what it looks like?


If it was up to me, mine would have always stayed that way. However, the wife would have given me those looks ().


----------

